# Canon Pixma MG 5250 will nicht mehr



## CapitanJack (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Mein Canon MG5250 hat seit gestern ein gelbes LED Licht und geht nicht mehr an.
Also ein ständiges leuchtendes Licht. Kein Blinken.
Zuerst hat er die Farben nur Schwach gedruckt. Nach Einstellungsversuchen im Treiber, wurde es etwas besser. 
Doch plötzlich fing er an zu piepsen. Drei oder vier mal ein leises piep geräusch. Danach war Sense. Kein Mucks macht der Drucker mehr. Hatte ihn auch die ganze Nacht vom Strom genommen. Druckkopf hab ich mal rausgenommen und den Schlitten in die Parkposition geschoben. Trotzdem nichts.
Ich kann drücken was ich will, es tut sich nichts mehr.

Schonmal jemand gehabt das Problem ?



Grüßle


----------



## Crush182 (31. Dezember 2014)

Steht im Handbuch was zu dem Fehler (wenn es noch vorhanden ist  )?

Auf dieser Seite finde ich auf den ersten Blick nämlich nix über ein gelbes Licht: PIXMA-Drucker Fehlercodes und Fehlermeldungen - Canon Deutschland

Eine Vermutung hätte ich aber: Es könnte sein, dass der Auffangbehälter für die Tinte voll ist (Das hatte ich bei meinem Pixma ip2000 auch mal und es ging garnichts mehr)
Aber bevor man nicht weiß, was das Licht bedeutet macht es wenig Sinn, auf gut Glück, den ganzen Drucker außeinander zu bauen .

Edit: Hast du vorher mal ne Meldung über iwas bekommen?
Und: das hier könntest du auch mal probieren, um zu gucken ob er überhaupt noch iwas macht:



> -Drücken Sie im ausgeschalteten Zustand die Resume-Taste und halten Sie sie gedrückt.
> -Nun drücken Sie zusätzlich die Power-Taste, halten Sie gedrückt und lassen die Resume-Taste los.
> -Tippen Sie zwei Mal auf die Resume-Taste.
> -Die Betriebsanzeige sollte nun von Grün zu Orange und wieder zurück wechseln.
> ...


Quelle: DC | Praxistipps für Tinten- und Laser-Drucker â€º Fehlermeldung: Auffangbehälter ist fast voll


----------



## CapitanJack (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Crush

Hab ich versucht. Nickese Nada Niet. 

Der Drucker macht nüscht mehr. Nichtmal ein Zucker. Und vorher hat er sich mit keiner Meldung bemerkbar gemacht.

Nur das Druckbild war vor zwei wochen mal schlecht. Dann hab ich gereinigt und alles war wieder Ok.

Jedenfalls dieses piep piep piep und danach wie eine Art Verschluss oder ein schnappen, läßt mich genauso vermuten, das der Lecktintenstand voll ist. 

Man hat ja eine bestimmte Anzahl von Reinigungsvorgängen. Denke das der Zähler voll ist.

Ich mach das jetzt anders. Hab mir den Canon MX390 für 54 Euro gekauft. Nach zwei Jahren schmeiß ich das Teil einfach weg. 

Die Patronen sind mit 27 Euro für Farbe und Schwarz zusammen, gerade noch erträglich. Mal sehen wie weit mir eine Patrone reicht. Vielleicht hol ich mir aber auch die Tinte zum Nachfüllen.


Grüßle


----------



## Crush182 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ähm... wenn es der Zähler wäre, dann könnte man ihn zurücksetzten 
Und mit ein wenig Aufwand auch sauber machen 

...Aber auch wenn ers nicht ist, dann ist das bestimmt iwas, dass man trotzdem selbst machen könnte.
-Außer natürlich, das ist die Anzeige dafür, dass der Druckkopf ne Macke hat xD

Naja... viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Drucker


----------



## CapitanJack (31. Dezember 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Ähm... wenn es der Zähler wäre, dann könnte man ihn zurücksetzten
> Und mit ein wenig Aufwand auch sauber machen
> 
> ...Aber auch wenn ers nicht ist, dann ist das bestimmt iwas, dass man trotzdem selbst machen könnte.
> ...




Du der Pixma MG5250 hat mich Damals vor fast drei Jahren 80 Euro gekostet. Die Tinte war von Anfang an Zubehörtinte. Das Packet mit 20 Patronen für  20 Euro. Da hat mir ein Packet über ein Jahr lang gehalten. 

Ich hab jetzt keine lust auf Sauerei und vielleicht dann trotzdem Druckkopf defekt. 

Wie gesagt jetzt kommt zur Überbrückung der 390er und nächstes Jahr, werde ich vermutlich auf Laserdrucker umschwenken. Wollte nur jetzt keine 250 Euro auf die schnelle ausgeben.


Grüßle


----------

